

Ask HN: How do I get a lot of voters for my video contest entry? - pippilongstocky

I made a video commercial and entered a contest with a prize of $25,000. My video was selected for the top 10, out of 700 submissions. The winner is chosen by public voting on YouTube.<p>I'm facing contestants who are not playing by the rules; they are offering prizes in exchange for votes and that has left my video trailing far behind.<p>How can I reach a very wide audience in the next few days before the contest ends?<p>Here's what I've done so far:
- advertised on Facebook, Myspace, and every social site there is
- posted on Craigslist
- thought of donating part of the money to charity (and still considering it)
- tried to find a famous twitter-er to post for me
- ate a ton of pistachios for inspiration<p>To see the video, go to http://www.youtube.com/loftylizard.
======
zaidf
You may be able to use Amazon Mechanical Turk. Pay a penny a vote. Though I'm
not sure how many rules that may be breaking;)

